# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Fruit Fly culture .....Josh and Paul combo?

## AbranV

Good morning,

I was reading through the article on fruit fly culturing and have a question on combining recipes.

I believe one recipe calls for potato flakes, powdered milk, yeast, sugar

The other, if I remember correctly was potato flakes, powdered sugar, brewer's yeast, and an anti fungal.


Can a person combine these recipes and still have the desired results?

I'm thinking
Potato flakes
Powdered sugar or white sugar
And yeast

If this is possible please let me know. I'm very close to the "hobby budget" my wife has graciously given me, and I want to keep it in check by using what I have in hand.

Thanks

----------


## bill

I use:

1/4 cup potato flakes
1/4 cup distilled vinegar
1/4 cup hot water
1 tsp confectioners sugar (I also have used brown sugar)
Mix it in your media container. It should be like a thick paste. If it seems too dry, add a wee bit more water. If too wet, add potato flakes lightly until you get the right consistency. 

Sprinkle some yeast on top, add excelsior (or coffee filters), seed the culture and you're off and running. 

That recipe gets me about a month's worth of flies once it starts taking off (normally about 2-3 weeks, depending on temps)


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

XDragonFrogX

----------

